# iPods at Zellers



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

Front page of this weeks flyer 20 GB iPods for $399.97 with Trade and Save what ever that means . $419.97 without Trade and Save . They say Saturday only so I assume that its next Saturday and the small print says minimum 3 per store. Actually the sale runs from Oct 2 to the 8th so its today only and I got the flyer at 1:30 so its a really short time frame


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I think trade n save means using zellers points towards the purchase.. it's probably something like 10,000 points or somethin..


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Eee by gum, the local chip wagon will be selling them next.... Well I guess they do through the Pepsi competition


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that sales flyer to. I noted it said something like 3 minimum. 

When I stopped by today, I couldn't see one around.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope everyone notice the photo in the flyer was of a 2G iPod not one of the 4G models.

I never saw any in Zellers here (they sold out the same morning), but I hope the photo was a mistake.

Brian D.


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm thinking the sale was a test run. My local Zellers contact told me this evening that Zellers stores are going to be carrying the iPod as an "In Stock" item.

Zellers even has iPod feature cards available in their elecrtonics department. The cards feature an actual size punch out of either a 4G iPod or an iPod Mini.

Lets get iPods into the hands of the masses.  

Brian D.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Although the ad had a PICTURE of a 3G iPod, the description was clearly for a 4G with "12 hour battery life". I'm assuming they just used the wrong pic.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The Radio Shack Ad's state that iPods will be in selected store or you can order them online.

I believe that Radio Shack would be a great place to purchase the replacement batteries for all versions of the iPod.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> Eee by gum, the local chip wagon will be selling them next....


 

Tell me about it.

This is what I was talking about/fearfully predicting when I 1st posted this Q?/poll. I was starting to get the feeling that they really wanted to get the more retailers aboard, but @ what cost? Are they really going to generate that many more sales by going out to Zellers?? I almost feel better seeing them @ The Bay (which is essentially the same). If this is the case, I'm quite surprised that Wal-Mart was not in on this - Unless they could not handle the tight margins. Will Winners be next ?? I read somewhere that someone was selling some refurb'd 5G-15G units - which is where someone like Winners would step in... But it does nothing for the brand though...

H!


----------

